# Mrs Duffy-to-be wedding Journal! All welcome :)*UPDATE: VENUE PAID FOR -CHANGED DATE*



## MyFirstNoodle

0
 



Attached Files:







wedding church.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 9









venue].jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Well I emailed the Venue and the Cars about 2 days ago and haven't heard anything back yet :( I'm hoping they haven't returned to work yet because of the Christmas Holidays. Really hope I can get the Venue though!!! 

I'm starting a new job in the new year, once i'm settled I will have to arrange a holiday for me and OH to go over to Ireland and see the priest and visit the reception venue!!

I have decided on a colour....Pink well Fuchsia. Luckily me and OH seen really cute Flower girl dresses in BHS the other day when xmas shopping. They have petals in the lining of the dresses and are only £50 SOOOOOO cute!!


Then found some *possible* bridesmaid dresses online but i'm not 100% yet on them???




*But in the same colour as the flower girl dress*.

I have 6 bridesmaids and 2/3 flower girls. Not 100% sure if i'm allowed 3 so will have to research it first :dohh:

Haven't really planned much else yet...just browsing atm. Will let you know once I hear back from the Venue and the cars :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki1993

Hey seems like your very organized!! If you want to put images on this copy the image URL on the picture and then click the image thing when editing and copy it in there :) 
And i tend to get annoyed when places dont email back, i emailed 2 venues months ago and havent heard back so i automatically emailed them to tell them they had terrible service...they still didnt reply! I prefer the ones that get back asap as they seem most reliable :hugs: First impressions count! :haha:


----------



## baby.love

Stalking :hi: You are very very organised :) 

I look forward to following your journal x


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

k


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

.
 



Attached Files:







ring.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 4









me an liam.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 6









me and liam.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 91









me and liam3.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 12









yummy.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jemma_x

Im stalking, you seem really organised


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

lk
 



Attached Files:







lough eske.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 8









lough eske3.jpg
File size: 184.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baby.love

What a stunning place! x


----------



## Kiki1993

Totally stunning! :hugs:


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

;


----------



## xlouloux

Hey hun, love your venue choices they are stunning! It's so hard choosing I change my mind way too much, we are hoping for a spring 2014 wedding so we have time to save, but I really wish I could get married next year. Maybe I will win the lottery. :D Those dresses are beautiful, I love the back of the second one. I am a size 16 aswell and trying to lose weight, it isn't going well so far haha. Thanks for the tip about the sweets, DF thinks it might be too expensive but I will probably get my own way. :D Look forward to updates xx


----------



## Doodlebug.

Hi :wave:
Im stalking, I absolutely LOVE Donegal :cloud9:


----------



## Doodlebug.

Thought you might be interested in this :)
https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/belfast/Ballyliffin-Lodge/5820606?nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_137&a=53


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking :)

I love the second dress on you, it looks stunning!

Doodlebug that offer is fab!


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Doodlebug. said:


> Thought you might be interested in this :)
> https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/belfast/Ballyliffin-Lodge/5820606?nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_137&a=53

wow thank you so much for this!!!!!:happydance: its lovely and all the places we have seen are £12,500 for 250 people. this would work out so much cheaper. the only downside is the deal has to be bought within 3 days and I dont want to pay for a venue before I have seen it. I have emailed the hotel and awaiting reply....maybe they will still allow me to buy the deal after viewing the hotel when i go back to ireland on the 11th of June. (I live in London)

Thanks again I will keep you informed as to what they say...xxx:happydance:


----------



## Doodlebug.

Its great isnt it? too good to say no to :) 
Hopefully they reply to you soon


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Hl


----------



## Creative

You now have another stalker!!!


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: So glad the coupon was useful for you! 

Ballyliffen Lodge looks beautiful, we would have DEF used it if it wasnt so far away from us. Its a 21/2 hour drive! :dohh:


----------



## Lauren25

Glad you booked it up, it was such a good deal you really couldn't miss out!
And as for your MIL and FIL they need to butt out its your wedding so it's your choice! My MIL has started already and we haven't ven booked the venue yet, god help me!


----------



## xlouloux

The venue looks gorgeous, honestly if it was me I would of booked it before seeing it aswell, and don't worry, most MIL's are there ready and waiting to rain on your parade!


----------

